# Circuito Gray a 7 segmentos



## kurroman (Sep 19, 2006)

Buenas, mi novia estudia Ingenieria Tecnica Industrial y yo soy Informatico, termine hace tiempo. Ella debe entregar unas practicas pasado mañana de electronica digital para aprobar y a duras penas puedo hecharle una mano (apenas recuerdo lo que son los multiplexores y demas). Hay un ejercicio que no sabemos resolver.

Es un sistema que da valores del 0 al 15 en Gray de 4 bits y se debe visualizar los valores en un display de 7 segmentos. Del 0 al 9 el punto decimal del display debe estar apagado. Del 10 al 15 encendido.

Se dispone de 4 multiplexores cuadruples de 2 entradas 74157, decodificadores octales 74138 puertas AND Y NAND de 2,3 y 4 entradas y display de 7 segmentos A-G y punto decimal con anodo comun.

En fin, si alguien puede hecharnos un cable...


----------



## jokingo (Sep 25, 2006)

Me imagino que lo de la tabla de la verdad y todo eso ya sabreis hacerlo. El problema es en que no sabeis como visualizar los numeros en el display, es sencillo. Cada numero A,B,C y D (entradas ) esta compuesto por 7 leds, a,b,c,d,e,f y g ( las barritas, salidas ) y lo unico que teneis que hacer es hacer una tabla de la verdad con todos los estados, cada numero tendra que tener encendidos unas salidas determinadas. Una vez hecho esto aplicais para cada en entrada un multiplexador y haceis el circuito en conjunto.


----------



## VichoT (Sep 25, 2006)

Holas.jokingo.creo que estamos algo atrasados jajajaja la respuesta era necesaria para el jueves que paso en fin..para otra persona que llegue al foro con la misma duda aqui va m,i opinion:

CReo que usar logica cableada para ahcer un deco BCD/7 segmentos es mucho trabajo y casi innecesario mejor buscarse un 7447 o 7448 estos CI entregan salida a 7 segmentos con entrada de BCD simple y bonita y para ambas configuracionesde display (anodo comun y catodo comun..respectivamente) 

OTra cosa eso de codigo Gray hace tiempo que lo escuche pero no recuerdo que es  alguien podria explicarme porfa.

BYE!


----------



## jokingo (Sep 26, 2006)

Ya siento no haberlo visto antes, pero si algun otro tiene la misma duda quiza este hilo le pueda ayudar... ; )

Te explico pq se invento primero el codigo de gray, despues seguro que tu mismo te das cuenta de las utilidades y demas. 

Cuando se empezo a utilizar el codigo binario para circuitos donde la lectura del codigo era muy rapido ( por ejemplo encoders ), se dieron cuenta de que la lectura del codigo daba problemas debido al cambio de dos bit a la vez en algunos de los cambios de secuencia. Por ello inventaron un codigo en el que en todos los cambios de secuencia solo hubiese el cambio de un bit. Ese fue el codigo Gray. Para utilizarlo en la practica se hicieron unas plantillas que siguiesen esas secuencias, en este hilo tienes la plantilla del codigo gray:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/encoders-informacion-tecnica-25/

Logicamente tb se busco facilidad para hacer el cambio de binario a gray y viceversa. Para no hacerlo complicado y confuso. Y la forma mas facil de hacer el cambio ( imagina que escribes el codigo en binario y debajo de el vas a escribir el gray, para hacer el cambio es mas facil asi ), entonces bajariamos el 1º ( msb ) numero binario que se convertiria en el primer numero de gray ( siempre sera un 1 pq el cero en esa posicion no tiene importancia ), para sacar el 2º msb se sumaran el 1º msb y el 2º msb del binario y se bajara, para sacar el 3º msb del gray se sumaran el 2º del binario y el 3º del binario y asi hasta que acabes. El resto de las sumas no tiene importancia.

ejemplo:

Binario: 1 0 1 0
Gray:    1 1 1 1

Para hacer el camio de Gray a Binario es cojer el msb del gray y bajarlo ( sera siempre un 1, puesto que el cero no tiene importancia en esa posicion ), sumar ese numero bajado al siguiente numero del gray y bajarlo ( sera el 2º msb del binario ), ahora sumar el 2 msb de binario y el 3º numero del gray y bajarlo ( sera el 3º msb del binario ) y asi hasta que acabes. No se tienen en cuenta los restos de las sumas.

ejemplo:

Gray:    1 1 0 1
Binario: 1 0 0 1

Si tienes alguna duda pregunta, pq explicar estas cosas en un foro sin tener una pizarra se me hace complicado ; ). Sera falta de experiencia...

Un saludo!!


----------



## VichoT (Sep 26, 2006)

Hoalas.Jokingo.Muchas gracias por tu tiempo y explicacion y no te preocupes no soy tan porro como para depender de una pizara jajajaja.

BYE!


----------

